# Brown snake bites Noosa tourist



## Fuscus (Nov 27, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-27-2009
*Source:* http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au

A MELBOURNE couple suffered an unfortunate interruption to their romantic coastal getaway yesterday due to a bite from a brown snake near the Sunshine Coast’s most famous stree

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 27, 2009)

Well hope he is up and at it again soon ..bit of a holiday bummer ...wonders if the ole brownie got away ??


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems like the guy had a "general interest in snakes". I'd say it's away doing what it usually does :lol: Slidin' around, looking for food and shelter 

link: http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/story/2009/11/27/brown-snake-bites-man-on-noosa-beach/


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 27, 2009)

Noosa residents are complaining about to many tourists ..they got a deal going with the brownies to pop as many mexicans as they can for unlimited rodent supply ..


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 28, 2009)

it appears that the snake has been caught and relocated

Brown snake returns for round two | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | The Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 28, 2009)

far out, I hate media stories, with a name like "brown snake returns for round two" you wonder why people hate snakes, they make it out like the snake is hunting people, two great quotes:

"low-down critter that just did not know when to quit"
"after his scaly stalker had checked out"

:lol:


----------

